
New solar power plant is first in UK built without Government subsidy - johnabela
http://www.independent.co.uk/environment/solar-power-plant-uk-opens-built-without-government-subsidy-renewable-energy-britain-a7967736.html
======
Caveman_Coder
This is good. Hopefully we'll see further R&D and improvements in energy
storage technologies as well to support increased renewable energy generation.

